# Marriage



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I love my wife unconditionally but on the hormonal occasion death by fire torture sounds more appealing sometimes. :hairy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm 30 and I don't even think about marriage or kids. 

Is that weird? Am I psycho? Do I have issues?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I love my wife unconditionally but on the hormonal occasion death by fire torture sounds more appealing sometimes. :hairy:


Methinks somebody just got sent to the couch of shame.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Na, I got married at 28. Married my best friend, and we're 5 years in and it's amazing, but chicks get crazy. #hormonessuck


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Methinks somebody just got sent to the couch of shame.


New job, New hours, Italian, clean fanatic, and I work nights. I just wanted to chill on my night off, not clean the whole entire fucking house.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Totally understand you guys. The thing that still eats me is the absurd cost of engagement rings......wtf indeed


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Maierapril said:


> Totally understand you guys. The thing that still eats me is the absurd cost of engagement rings......wtf indeed


Find a family member that has a diamond to keep in the family.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> Methinks somebody just got sent to the couch of shame.


that ain't bad...wait til you get sent to the basement :jumping1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

that'll stop in 10 years but then it'll be the menopause. but once you turn 60 it'll be smooth sailing.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> *clean fanatic*


Get a big dog that sheds a lot, better yet get two. Cures neatfreakishness in seconds.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

truth be told...marriage...is homicicial and suicidial and glorious and the best thing ever....but with out a doubt ...perhaps one of the most difficult things to endure in life. So far .... ehmm ...like maybe 28...29...don't think we're at 30 years yet :injured: lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SkullAndXbones said:


> that'll stop in 10 years but then it'll be the menopause. but once you turn 60 it'll be smooth sailing.



oooh...I can't wait...permanently exiled to the basement....the mole hole = man cave...my tools, guitars, laptop and snowboard stuff....just send me down a sandwich and beer :hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hahaha first thing I bought for our new place before we moved: the bed.

The bed... is MINE.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Maierapril said:


> Totally understand you guys. The thing that still eats me is the absurd cost of engagement rings......wtf indeed


Yep! Almost 5 years in with my girl and we've talked a lot about marriage, always say we'll get married etc. But honestly I don't see the point of spending money on it. We've already got a savings fund for a house deposit, why not get eloped and put more money into that fund!

Whilst not being a high maintenance chick _at all_ (Navy medic, fine with getting dirty!) she's gone ring crazy lately


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

15 years in turning 40, think I'm building a "No-Maam" room in the basement for myself for Christmas.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i once scored 4 touchdowns in one game


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Let's grab a beer next week. Lunch is good too if that's when you're free... 

We can exchange war stories. I'm 17 years in....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

29 years in!!!!!

That's why men invented Alcohol!!!!! 

And Shopping Centers!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> that'll stop in 10 years but then it'll be the menopause. but once you turn 60 it'll be smooth sailing.


HAHAHA do you have experience with 60 year old women?! 



Maierapril said:


> Totally understand you guys. The thing that still eats me is the absurd cost of engagement rings......wtf indeed


Screw that, get me something dainty and the rest goes on our honeymoon snowboard trip :hairy:

*
RidinBend* I feel for ya....those hormones are straight up bitches...nothing to be done but take cover!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> New job, New hours, Italian, clean fanatic, and I work nights. I just wanted to chill on my night off, not clean the whole entire fucking house.


Ha! Last year I worked 60%. Always had Fridays off. It suddenly became my job to clean the house (until winter rolled around...she knew better). I fucking hate cleaning. I'm back to 100% now. Now we clean on Saturdays. I just say fuck it and clean. I can't wait for snow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> *
> RidinBend* I feel for ya....those hormones are straight up bitches...nothing to be done but take cover!


I don't know what you guys are talking about. I'm even-tempered all year around


14y in (married 3y). I've not yet unriddled all the patterns n reasons of the SO's - hormonal? - grumpy moody littly green monster cycles, but the solution seems to be universal: feed him.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I love my wife unconditionally but on the hormonal occasion death by fire torture sounds more appealing sometimes. :hairy:


Hang in there man.



wrathfuldeity said:


> oooh...I can't wait...permanently exiled to the basement....the mole hole = man cave...my tools, guitars, laptop and snowboard stuff....just send me down a sandwich and beer :hairy:


You got any room in your basement? :hairy:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I avoid my wife when it's that time.. Like completely avoid.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

You guys might find this weird /funny but when my wife gets on her hormonial days she is fine but i'm the one that gets moody:facepalm3: so when i get that way what do i do... clean the house. I cannot explain it but it just the way it goes with us. btw, we've been married for 30 yrs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> *15 years in* turning 40, think I'm building a "No-Maam" room in the basement for myself for Christmas.





Argo said:


> Let's grab a beer next week. Lunch is good too if that's when you're free...
> 
> We can exchange war stories. I'm *17 years in...*.





Mizu Kuma said:


> *29 years in!!!!!*
> 
> That's why men invented Alcohol!!!!!
> 
> And Shopping Centers!!!!!


*Dudes,..!!!* If you're _"Still In"_ after all those years,..? You're Golden!!! 

I was only actually married for 2 years 2 weeks of the 7 we were together!! I have a PHD in PMS!!! I could tell you stories that would curl, straighten and then grey your hair before it all falls out!!! _No Shit guys,… _ _Not_ playing to the crowd!

So go Kiss the missus and tell her she's special!! :laugh: 





Rogue said:


> *HAHAHA do you have experience with 60 year old women?!*


Well, My ex is older than I am,.. So Yes!! And the _*biggest*_ _GOD DAMNED HAIRY BITCH_ of it all,..???? She _still_ looks Hot at 60!!!

The Universe has a _really_ twisted sense of humor!!!  :finger1: :dry:

:hairy:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> That's why men invented Alcohol!!!!!
> 
> And Shopping Centers!!!!!


"Honey, take my credit card and go have a great day at the mall" said no man ever!



neni said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. I'm even-tempered all year around


Exactly.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Exactly.


However, I admit to severly suffer from PCS (pre-caffeine-syndrome) moody outbreaks

It's so bad... SO and me learned that it's better for our relationship not to get up at the same time in the morning so we won't meet before I had my coffees.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Leaving for Colorado tomorrow and will celebrate our 40th Dec 7th in Frisco CO. :snowboard1: Life just gets better each year.









:shrug:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> HAHAHA do you have experience with 60 year old women?!


social security sugar mamas


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations..I am on number 5. JK


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Opunui said:


> Congratulations..*I am on number 5*. JK


Is that 5 marriages or 5 years married?  :laugh:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

I was just kidding. I am still single at 55.marriage just isn't for me. Went through two very costly ones.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Saw the title and figured the idea of a SBF dating service was being rekindled. :embarrased1:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> Saw the title and figured the idea of a SBF dating service was being rekindled. :embarrased1:



LOL time to start breaking out the dating profiles now? It's probably because your name is KansasNoob??

JK of course, but what kills me is all the guys on here trying to teach their girlfriends how to snowboard (adorable and awesome of course) but I'm just like uhhhhhhh I already know how!! I guess I should spend more time in the dirt bag bars around the mountain 

OTOH, there is a certain freedom in being single :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> LOL time to start breaking out the dating profiles now? It's probably because your name is KansasNoob??
> 
> JK of course, but what kills me is all the guys on here trying to teach their girlfriends how to snowboard (adorable and awesome of course) but I'm just like uhhhhhhh I already know how!! *I guess I should spend more time in the dirt bag bars around the mountain*
> 
> OTOH, there is a certain freedom in being single :hairy:


...how do you feel about Creepy Old Dudes? :hairy:



:laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> "Honey, take my credit card and go have a great day at the mall" said no man ever!


Not in those exact words!!!!!

But good old fashion reverse psychology is still alive and well!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ...how do you feel about Creepy Old Dudes? :hairy:


I heard that it's best to do it while they're sleeping?????


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Rogue said:


> LOL time to start breaking out the dating profiles now? It's probably because your name is KansasNoob??
> 
> JK of course, but what kills me is all the guys on here trying to teach their girlfriends how to snowboard (adorable and awesome of course) but I'm just like uhhhhhhh I already know how!! I guess I should spend more time in the dirt bag bars around the mountain
> 
> OTOH, there is a certain freedom in being single :hairy:


I was definitely a noob when I joined this site. Now, maybe intermediate?? m2m would have to chime in as he's the only one on the board who's actually seen me ride. There aren't many runs I won't do. I have about a month of riding in all. :snowboard4:

There definitely is a freedom to being single. I have more dough to spend on vehicle and snowboard toys, which is nice. But, there are definitely benefits to relationships. For one, a riding buddy. Also, couple's halloween costumes. :hairy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

rogue said:


> lol time to start breaking out the dating profiles now? It's probably because your name is kansasnoob??
> 
> Jk of course, but what kills me is all the guys on here trying to teach their girlfriends how to snowboard (adorable and awesome of course) but i'm just like uhhhhhhh i already know how!! I guess i should spend more time in the dirt bag bars around the mountain
> 
> Otoh, there is a certain freedom in being single :hairy:


a/s/l . . . ?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> "Honey, take my credit card and go have a great day at the mall" said no man ever!


Hey I've said it. Maybe thats why i'm still married 
Beats me going to the mall with her!  That i did once or twice, and.... never again.



Rogue said:


> LOL time to start breaking out the dating profiles now? It's probably because your name is KansasNoob??
> 
> JK of course, but what kills me is all the guys on here trying to teach their girlfriends how to snowboard (adorable and awesome of course) but I'm just like uhhhhhhh I already know how!! I guess I should spend more time in the dirt bag bars around the mountain
> 
> OTOH, there is a certain freedom in being single :hairy:


A girl who can rip is awesome. My wife and I actually started around the same time. I picked it up faster (plus i get to ride a lot more), so I teach her. But she took lessons first. It's absolutely necessary to start with lessons, cause women don't listen. 

I also showed her all the same videos I watched to learn. Helps a ton.
But SHE has to want to learn. She has to like riding. 

Same applies if it is a female teaching a guy; if the guy doesnt care, it's tough. He'll still try, but there's only so much we endure to get laid.....


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Never, ever, try to teach your gf or wife. They always end up getting mad at you for no reason. Like it was my fault that the tree suddenly ended up there and ran into her.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Never, ever, try to teach your gf or wife. They always end up getting mad at you for no reason. Like it was my fault that the tree suddenly ended up there and ran into her.


Agree haha. My wife took a few lessons, now i teach her but it's more like 'give advice'  It would have been impossible to teach her from 0.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> a/s/l . . . ?
> 
> Oh I remember those days ha-ha!
> 
> :baby:/:female:/:snowplow:





F1EA said:


> A girl who can rip is awesome. My wife and I actually started around the same time. I picked it up faster (plus i get to ride a lot more), so I teach her. But she took lessons first. It's absolutely necessary to start with lessons, cause women don't listen.
> 
> I also showed her all the same videos I watched to learn. Helps a ton.
> But SHE has to want to learn. She has to like riding.
> ...



1. That's so rad
2. 100% true 
3. Don't have the patience lol


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I found the cure for PMS. I use to avoid her at all costs or argue for the first 3 days straight. I found the cure in weed, I get her super high on indica and she turns into a sweet giggly bloody teddy bear. Its literally incredible the difference it makes. We call it her "moody medicine". I have the bowl packed and ready as soon as I see her because she wastes no time to go bitching nuts and I keep it in rotation every 15-30 mins. If your wife doesn't smoke, well I just feel sorry for you that you don't get to take advantage of this natural cure. If she does smoke, buy some fire indica and get her as high as possible. Problem solved. 







KansasNoob said:


> I was definitely a noob when I joined this site. Now, maybe intermediate?? m2m would have to chime in as he's the only one on the board who's actually seen me ride. There aren't many runs I won't do. I have about a month of riding in all. :snowboard4:
> 
> There definitely is a freedom to being single. I have more dough to spend on vehicle and snowboard toys, which is nice. But, there are definitely benefits to relationships. For one, a riding buddy. Also, couple's halloween costumes. :hairy:



You're definitely an intermediate, gotta work on your posture a little bit but thats just fine tuning. 

Oh, and yeah halloween was awesome! :hairy:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I found the cure for PMS. I use to avoid her at all costs or argue for the first 3 days straight. I found the cure in weed, I get her super high on indica and she turns into a sweet giggly bloody teddy bear. Its literally incredible the difference it makes. We call it her "moody medicine". I have the bowl packed and ready as soon as I see her because she wastes no time to go bitching nuts and I keep it in rotation every 15-30 mins. If your wife doesn't smoke, well I just feel sorry for you that you don't get to take advantage of this natural cure. If she does smoke, buy some fire indica and get her as high as possible. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear that Rogue? :hairy:


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Agree haha. My wife took a few lessons, now i teach her but it's more like 'give advice'  It would have been impossible to teach her from 0.


I'm married 9 and a half years, and I know that you can't "teach" your wife, you can only give her "gentle and loving advice" :dry:

although _they _can teach _you_. Mine tried to teach me to horse ride once. never again.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Every time I see this thread come up, I hear the theme song to _Married, With Children_ in my head.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Every time I see this thread come up, I hear the theme song to _Married, With Children_ in my head.


For some reason I hear the theme for COPS?????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> For some reason I hear the theme for COPS?????


I hear this one:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Fortunately for me mine learned prior to us meeting. Plus she has years of surfing experience too. She just had some bad habits that she can't break and advanced lessons aren't in our budget. Some days are good some days are really bad. I've leaned how to be patient more than anything. Plus her vision is terrible even with contracts on so that does not help in white it storm days. We've learned what days are good for her and what aren't. I think overall we really enjoy riding together, except when it's deep and she can't keep her momentum over the more angle stuff. I stopped trying to reach her and just let her do her thing.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I hear this one:


I go for a spin in the Landspeeder whenever that happens!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> Hear that Rogue? :hairy:


Ahahaha! Well then, your riding level has been confirmed!!! 2: 

I'm just messing with ya!! :hairy:


And M2M....I think you are definitely onto something there!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Every time I see this thread come up, I hear the theme song to _Married, With Children_ in my head.


thats what I'm saying. the place to be this winter is the "no maam room" i'm building and keystone....


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been married 21 years and snowboarding 31 years, in those 21 years I've taken my wife up once (BAKER), I bought her lift ticket and told her "I'll see you at 3:30 in the lodge" (didnt make a single run with her). Give me a break, it dumped 18" and I wasnt going to miss out on all that pow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I've been married 21 years and snowboarding 31 years, in those 21 years I've taken my wife up once (BAKER), I bought her lift ticket and told her "I'll see you at 3:30 in the lodge" (didnt make a single run with her). Give me a break, it dumped 18" and I wasnt going to miss out on all that pow.


yup...no friends, no family and no marriage on a pow day....just me, my soul and my shit eat'n grin :hairy:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Fortunately for me mine learned prior to us meeting. Plus she has years of surfing experience too. She just had some bad habits that she can't break and advanced lessons aren't in our budget. Some days are good some days are really bad. I've leaned how to be patient more than anything. Plus her vision is terrible even with contracts on so that does not help in white it storm days. *We've learned what days are good for her and what aren't. I think overall we really enjoy riding together, except when it's deep and she can't keep her momentum over the more angle stuff. I stopped trying to reach her and just let her do her thing*.


I taught my GF - she had like 2 days on the hill before we met. She was very receptive to what I was saying until she could get down the run on her own. Then my advice of going faster and keeping speed were met with disdain. 

You gotta know if you can teach them and then you have to know when to back off and just let them ride.

Marriage is on the horizon for us. Won't change much as we already live together and share bills, but it's still a big step. Luckily she's chill during that time of the month - just wants chocolate, and pizza, and alcohol in mass quantities, which works for me too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> Ahahaha! Well then, your riding level has been confirmed!!! 2:
> 
> I'm just messing with ya!! :hairy:
> 
> ...


M2M could be an intermediate rider and thinks a good beginner is an intermediate just cause he can link turns on a weak blue run. lol :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> M2M could be an intermediate rider and thinks a good beginner is an intermediate just cause he can link turns on a weak blue run. lol :hairy:


Ohhhhhhhhhh! Ya never know. :cheeky4:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> M2M could be an intermediate rider and thinks a good beginner is an intermediate just cause he can link turns on a weak blue run. lol :hairy:


Turn? What?


----------

